
Ask HN: What software exists for playbooks/runbooks? - jotto
A playbook&#x2F;runbook meaning an editable guide or set of strategies to solving problems a company&#x2F;individual encounters throughout their existence.<p>Are people just using wikis or google docs?
======
sethammons
We just use the company wiki. We are thinking of moving that data to the
service GitHub repo instead to keep the data more local. It is easy to forget
to update documentation all ready, might as well reduce the places you have to
update.

Ideally all alerts are either self-evident or link to proper remediation steps
to attempt when auto-remediation is not available. The new person on the team
should have enough info to do basic triage at 3am at the very least given a
decent runbook/alert documentation.

------
arthurcolle
Run-books are an anti-pattern designed to resolve issues that shouldn't be
present in well written software.

~~~
finnthehuman
So throw away the disaster recover plan and blame the vendors if anything goes
wrong? Got it.

~~~
Spooky23
In case of fire, blame vendor.

------
verdverm
We just use markdown on github

